# [SOLVED] Can't Create New Text Document



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have searched everywhere on the web and I can't find a solution for it.
I changed my default text editor from notepad to PSPad (Programming), and after that my ability to add New Text Documents by right-clicking and going to New>Text Document has disappeared. I don't know how to fix it, I even tried putting Notepad as the default again, but it didn't work.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

Hi, may not be easy to do this however lets see what you have here. Go to start, search and type regedit the reg editor will open Navigate to:-

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew]
and expand in the right payne look for the string value "Item Name"
it should have this entry against Item Name:-
@%SystemRoot%\system32\notepad.exe,-470 

If not then right click select modify and copy and paste the above into the box. Reboot to take effect.

If you wish you can select file from regedit and export this key to desktop call it txt.reg and if anything goes wrong you can double click it to merge back to registry.

If doing this worries you just tell us what you see in the registry , I can write you a .reg file to do this for you.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

It says it in there, I'll post a picture








I need to fix this, because of school and programming


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

Hi, you probably will need to add a new context menu (could try sfc /scannow might work) or as I have run out of time try this program it has many tweaks one is for new right click context menu (.TXT) I hope you do not have to purchase it maybe it's a trial.

http://www.x-setup.net/downloads/


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

Have you uninstalled that software PSPad. It has created a right click context menu handler for opening text files with that program. The reason I can tell is that you know have both an OpenWithList and OpenWithProgids subkey under the (.txt) key. Delete those two keys so that the entries are as follows:









The ItemName key in the right pane is the default key for opening existing txt documents and it causes execution of notepad which is the default text editor. 

The Nullfile key in the right pane causes the new/text document entry in the right click context menu.

Installing the program PSPad has made it the default text editor thereby disrupting the normal course of events for notepad.

Why can you not create a new text document in PSPad since you decided that you wanted it to be your default text editor?


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*



pofolks said:


> Why can you not create a new text document in PSPad since you decided that you wanted it to be your default text editor?


I want to, but I want a shortcut instead of having to go to Start>PSPad>New over and over again.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

The nullfile key that you see in the right pane is what tells windows explorer
to create a new/text document entry in the right click context menu. If that is deleted it causes the same symptoms that you are experiencing. 

Your situation is different since you have installed software which has overridden the normal sequence of events and has become the default text editor. Windows explorer is no longer recognizing that key. You now have a
OpenWithList key and a OpenWithProgid key that are overriding the Shellnew key which points to notepad. These need to be eliminated for you to have that option again. 

The best way to go about this is to look at those two keys and see what they are doing and maybe we can get you back on track. You may be able to configure the new program so that it doesn't try to integrate with the windows shell.

So in your next post expand those two keys as you have done previously with
the Shellnew key.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

Hi, back again yes Polfolks is on the right track, please follow his advice. Have you tried X setup it has a great number of tweaks very well written program.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

I deleted the OpenWithList and OpenWithProgids subkeys, but it still doesn't work and the x-setup says the the txt content is there already so I can't add it


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

Do you happen to know what were in those keys expanded, because I noticed that Pspad does not create those keys on installation and integration with the Windows shell. I am beginning to think that you have another program associated with the .txt file extension. Can you expand and show a screenshot of the following keys:


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
```
To look like this:









Also look in <control panel/default programs/associate a file type with a specific program> for a .txt entry:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

Hi, this should see you right, copy and paste all below in the code box into notepad. In notepad click on "file" then "save as" in the save box type txt.reg and save to desktop. Double click the saved file to merge into registry Reboot to take effect (sorry about the length)



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.TXT]
@="txtfile"
"Content Type"="text/plain"
"PerceivedType"="text"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.TXT\PersistentHandler]
@="{5e941d80-bf96-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.TXT\ShellNew]
"ItemName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,\
  6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,\
  00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,65,00,70,00,61,00,64,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,2c,00,\
  2d,00,34,00,37,00,30,00,00,00
"NullFile"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile]
"EditFlags"=dword:00010000
@="Text Document"
"FriendlyTypeName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,\
  32,00,5c,00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,65,00,70,00,61,00,64,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,34,00,36,00,39,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,69,00,6d,00,\
  61,00,67,00,65,00,72,00,65,00,73,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,2d,00,31,\
  00,30,00,32,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,4e,00,4f,00,\
  54,00,45,00,50,00,41,00,44,00,2e,00,45,00,58,00,45,00,20,00,25,00,31,00,00,\
  00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\print\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,4e,00,4f,00,\
  54,00,45,00,50,00,41,00,44,00,2e,00,45,00,58,00,45,00,20,00,2f,00,70,00,20,\
  00,25,00,31,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\printto\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6e,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,65,00,70,00,61,00,64,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2f,00,70,00,74,\
  00,20,00,22,00,25,00,31,00,22,00,20,00,22,00,25,00,32,00,22,00,20,00,22,00,\
  25,00,33,00,22,00,20,00,22,00,25,00,34,00,22,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\ShellEx\{8895b1c6-b41f-4c1c-a562-0d564250836f}]
@="{1531d583-8375-4d3f-b5fb-d23bbd169f22}"

[-HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.TXT\UserChoice]
```


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

I think it was Visual Studio 2008 that was associated with the .txt file


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

That was the only thing it could have been. That you had another program (in this case Visual Studio) associated with file type (.txt). The OpenWithList key was the clue.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't Create New Text Document*

OMG Jenae! I love you! It finally works for me Thank you!


----------



## Win7_User (Mar 24, 2010)

Jenae I love you too. :laugh:

I had this same problem and it was bothering me so bad for a while now. But thanks to some simply copying, pasting, merging and rebooting everything is fine now!

Thank you Jenae. ray:


----------

